# Ottawa Kijiji - get your mandarin here!



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mint condition too:

mint condition mandarin - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmph. I was expecting a little orange. 
That looks kinda cool though.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Hmmph. I was expecting a little orange.
> That looks kinda cool though.


Me too. Too bad it wasn't bright orange!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have some scanned Japanese books with DIY projects from the 70's and 80's, and I see transcriptions of pronunciation errors scattered in there. One stompbox book has a project for a "franger", with the word being spelt consistently throughout the article.

It happens.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I have some scanned Japanese books with DIY projects from the 70's and 80's, and I see transcriptions of pronunciation errors scattered in there. One stompbox book has a project for a "franger", with the word being spelt consistently throughout the article.
> 
> It happens.


my wife is from osaka and is pretty dependable for mispronouncing certain sounds, even though she has been speaking _engrish_ for about 30 yrs. her kids, being raised here, do not EVER let her live it down, and brutally mimic her every single time. i keep waiting for it to get old but it never seems to. she's a good sport about it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I wonder if the guy selling the mandarin is the one who has a guitard for sale


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I have some scanned Japanese books with DIY projects from the 70's and 80's, and I see transcriptions of pronunciation errors scattered in there. One stompbox book has a project for a "franger", with the word being spelt consistently throughout the article.
> 
> It happens.


ahem...the _proper_ word is "spelled"...don't worry...I'll "learn ya" proper English...ha ha ha

Spelt (Triticum spelta) is a hexaploid species of wheat. Spelt was an important staple in parts of Europe from the Bronze Age to medieval times; it now survives as a relict crop in Central Europe and has found a new market as a health food. Spelt is sometimes considered a subspecies of the closely related species common wheat (T. aestivum), in which case its botanical name is considered to be Triticum aestivum subsp. spelta.

spelled - past participle, past tense of spell (Verb)
1. Write or name the letters that form (a word) in correct sequence.
2. (of letters) Make up or form (a word).


----------

